

Self-driving vehicle circles Waterloo campus - xasos
https://uwaterloo.ca/stories/canadian-first-self-driving-vehicle-circles-waterloo-campus

======
heinrichf
On the campus of the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Lausanne, you
can also request an automated shuttle to come pick you up via your smartphone:
[http://bestmile.com/](http://bestmile.com/)

------
robbrit
I'm now hoping to see the golf cart in a video like this one:
[https://youtu.be/W1czBcnX1Ww?t=1m26s](https://youtu.be/W1czBcnX1Ww?t=1m26s)

------
axyjo
This is the first time an autonomous vehicle has operated on a Canadian road.

~~~
nomi137
wow..amazing

------
tomsun
Waterloo represents. :)

------
joelg236
Go Alex ;)

